# BMW Seal & Protect



## g60_jh (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi there everyone 

I have just bought myself a 56 plate BMW 3 series from a local dealer and they've offered their "Seal and Protect".

They aren't being overly pushy....but from what they said, it does sound pretty good:
Lasts for 3 years
Protects paint, leather interior and the carpets
Covers alloy wheels too
Comes with a bag with top up products
Also comes with 'metal mate' which I presume covers shiny metal in the car

However.....it does cost £399

I was wondering if any of you were familiar with this and knew if it was any good???????

Or

Should I just buy myself some good quality wax and stuff????

Help please!!!!!!

:detailer:


----------



## mr kuryakin (Nov 20, 2005)

i would get the good quality wax.for £399 you could get alot good quality cleaning products plus i think it costs the dealers about £50.the salesmen get bonused on selling this as well.if you have the money get someone to detail your car for im sure you would have change as well.its very pricey for what you get.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

waste of money, much better products sold by the traders on here for much less money


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Think this type of post came up a few days ago.

From memory the "seal and protect" is just Autoglym Lifeshine. They give you a bag of Autoglym goodies.

TBH I don't think there is a system out there that lasts for 3 years, particularly in this harsh climate.

I wouldn't pay for it. For the same money you could buy some seriously good kit and do the application yourself. Then when it eventually wears off in six months you still have the kit to reapply.

Here is the original post I was thinking of


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> waste of money, much better products sold by the traders on here for much less money


:lol:
Here I am typing a long winded reply and you say the same thing in one line
:lol:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

wouldnt touch it myself,

as said much better kit available for a fraction of 400 quid


----------



## g60_jh (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks

I read the thread about the Autoglym Lifeshine

But all the literature which I had from BMW didn't mention AG. The products that are in the case (as a top up) aren't AG either......

I wasn't really sure what to make of it....

But as you say, I could get myself some really good products. In fact, while I was waiting for responses I bought quite a few products from an ebay shop.....Meg bucket and grit guard, polishing pads, dodojuice, etc, etc 

Thanks so much for the quick responses people!

I have just saved myself a few hundred quid! Yey!


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Well done chap!

Read this forum and buy yourself some decent products and your car will look much better than when it came out of the dealers!


----------



## g60_jh (Nov 26, 2009)

cheers........

....but I am not a chap.........


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

g60_jh said:


> cheers........
> 
> ....but I am not a chap.........


:lol::lol::lol::lol:
That is why I always keep my posts generic. You can never tell by a members name what gender they are!

Never assume that everyone that likes shiny cars is a guy!


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

g60_jh said:


> cheers........
> 
> ....but I am not a chap.........


Sorry!

But, I call my eldest a chap as well, and she does not like it:lol:

Adam


----------



## mr kuryakin (Nov 20, 2005)

all the products are bmw not AG but i dont know who makes it for them but AG dont make stuff for bmw.i cant remembewr who it is now


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

BMW's vakleters will just put the product over the top of the paint whatever condition it's in. £400 should get the car corrected (depending who you use) and looking great BEFORE the detailer puts protection on the car. No point sealing in swirls!

TBH, you could spend £400 on a wax and put it on the car and it'll look ok, but get someone to prep the paint properly and use a £10 wax and it will look better.....


----------



## dantheman (Dec 10, 2007)

bmw do their own range of branded products for their seal and protect
its not bad stuff 
have a look on ebay you can pick up a kit for less than £10 delivered
its dead easy to apply
or if your willing to spend a bit buy the kit from ebay and spend the money on getting the car properly detailed and have the kit applied then
if you need a link pm me
:thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I agree with whats been said too, you could buy some seriously good products and have a wedge of change, or £400 should get you a detail by one of the pro's which will be a much much better way of spending that sort of money on your paintwork.


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

BMW do there own brand (like MINI) of cleaning products but I think the sealant package mentioned by the OP is done by Supaguard unless I'm mistaken??

Personally, I would buy the services of one of the Pro Detailers on here and you'll end up with a much better protected and looking car.

Chris


----------



## dantheman (Dec 10, 2007)

the sealant used is the bmw hard wax
was told it was made by sonax but dont know if its true


----------



## g60_jh (Nov 26, 2009)

thanks so much for all your advice
picking it up on wednesday!!!


----------

